# deer hunting



## amandalynn (Oct 4, 2005)

Just got done with my Hunter's ed class at 25! Going to school for gamewarden, and I need some other tricks of the trade, other than my brothers gave me.[/b]


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Congrats on getting through the class. Where are you going to school at?


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats on finishing hunters ed, my sister (23) tried taking it this year, ended up quitting halfway through, because it was too hard...

:eyeroll:

><> erica ><>


----------

